# Snowboard box material



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm finally getting around to building my own box and was wondering what u used for the top surface. Alot of people have told me that HDPE is the best, but it's really expensive. I've also heard about using Trex...anyone ever use that? Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Me and my buds use water proof walling which is plastic. Slides fine, but I gotta feeling I'll catch sometime.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

this thread has been discussed a lot already so you can search it on here 
but i use HDPE (high density polyethylene) 
UHMW also works just as good if not better 

both those plastics are what most resorts use on their boxes 
its expensive but totally worth it


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Pats Peak uses HDPE and it works pretty well for the most part but it does scratch and can be slow when it gets dry but overall for personal use it would probably suit you just fine.

Waterville Valley uses UHMW Poly which is a little step up from HDPE, its stronger so it doesnt break as easy, has a lower rate of friction so it slides better, and has a higher density so it wont scratch as easily. But it will cost about $30-$50 more depending on the thickness.

Loon uses Lexan which is a polycarbonate. It's not as strong as UHMW but close, very dense so it takes a lot to scratch it, but it doesn't slide as well as UHMW but still very good. The upside of lexan is you can get it in a variety of colors including clear. But Lexan will run even more than the UHMW and i think personaly it'd be a waste of money for personal use. But it's you're call.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i get mine from usplastics.com
2' by 4' sheets 
3/8 inch thick 
about $40 a sheet


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

nitroboarder22 said:


> i get mine from usplastics.com
> 2' by 4' sheets
> 3/8 inch thick
> about $40 a sheet


Awesome. That really helped. Thanks alot!


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Trex is cheap and works fine for personal use, I use it.

I have a feeling that I'll catch an edge, though. When I get the money I'm going to buy some HDPE.


----------

